# Nissan Hi-Cross is a Compact Crossover We'd Like to Have: 2012 Geneva Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

And with talk of adding a new edition to the Nissan lineup of crossovers in Europe, namely the Juke, Murano and Qashqai, that means a production version of the Hi-Cross will pick up where the boxy X-Trail left off.

As for the US, well Nissan dealers said they didn't want the X-Trail when it was first introduced in 2005, but given how fast things change in the auto business, what might have seemed like a good idea then, probably isn't now or in the near future, so such a vehicle might have a fighting chance this time around.

Nissan says the Hi-Cross showcases the future direction of corporate vehicle design, though it does have an aura of Infiniti FX about it, thanks to its coke bottle contours. Although a compact, the Hi-Cross boasts three-row seating, giving it considerable interior flexibility as well as great potential sales appeal.

Utilizing a development of Nissan's new Hybrid Electric Vehicle (HEV) drivetrain, the Hi-CROSS combines a 2.0-liter gas four-cylinder engine with an electric motor and compact lithium ion battery system. The result is said to provide the performance of a 2.5-liter motor with the fuel economy and emissions of a much smaller engine.

More: *Nissan Hi-Cross is a Compact Crossover We'd Like to Have: 2012 Geneva Motor Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

